# Riphah Medical College



## muniba (Sep 9, 2014)

hi guys any senior from iimc here...... i just paid the dues and wanted to know about the environment at college also which books should i buy.......


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

m also want to know this


----------



## mariamnma (Dec 8, 2014)

Same here  Just deposited fees for MBBS in iimc.


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

any one receive letter or call for joining??


----------



## muniba (Sep 9, 2014)

so did any of you received the joining letter yet... i visited personally they said that they dispatched the letters on friday... yet i havent received mine...


----------



## mariamnma (Dec 8, 2014)

muniba said:


> so did any of you received the joining letter yet... i visited personally they said that they dispatched the letters on friday... yet i havent received mine...


Yes , I received the letter .Why didnt you receive it ? I suppose you dont live in islamabad or rawalpindi , isnt it? In that case , it'll take time .Do you have any idea about the first day , that is 22nd december ? I called and they said that you should be in uniform.Also you should bring all your original documents with you .And if you are a boarder student , then should report on 21st dec from 9 am onwards.But im not a boarder..


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

would somebody tell me about the fee structure for pharm d. in riphah?


----------



## muniba (Sep 9, 2014)

I livecin rawalpindi still i didnt receive....... i called and they said they will mail it to me..... wats in the letter.......


----------



## mariamnma (Dec 8, 2014)

muniba said:


> I livecin rawalpindi still i didnt receive....... i called and they said they will mail it to me..... wats in the letter.......


The letter includes general instructions , regarding original docouments to bring , uniform and says that code of conduct should be followed very seriously.Plus welcomes us at iimc....thats it..and ya a paper regarding undertaking .....


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

yeah received letter with joining instructions.. 

- - - Updated - - -

1 lac 21k per semester for pharm d


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

Can anyone please tell when is the college opening? Or when is orientation taking place? Thank you.


----------



## hamzax (Jan 23, 2012)

maryamtehreem said:


> Can anyone please tell when is the college opening? Or when is orientation taking place? Thank you.



They postponed the orientation multiple times and i believe the current date is the 19th. You should follow them on facebook they post updates there.


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Rajja (Nov 23, 2014)

Have the classes started and has it started with nervous system or is it the same way: Physio, Anatomy and Biochem? Please let me know soon!


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

Classes are starting on Monday


----------

